# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  sragen speaking

## plintir

sudah lama saya kagum pada keanggunan koi, tapi sampe hari ini masih sebatas pada baca2 referensinya saja, saya "nemu" forum ini juga gak sengaja pas lagi browsing nyari informasi tentang cara pembuatan kolam koi, setelah register trus buka2 postingan2 dari bapak-bapak member sini ternyata.........RUARRR BIASA informasi yg saya cari gak cuma lengkap tapi ternyata kuompliiiiiiiitttt....  ::  
btw nama saya tommy lokasi di kota kecil di jawa tengah di sragen, saya bener2 newbie di forum ini ataupun di dunia per-Koi-nan karena memang saya juga blm punya kolam dan isinya sementara ini (baru rencana buat kolam)
jadi dengan jadi member di forum ini saya sangat berharap untuk bisa _ngangsu kawruh_ (menimba ilmu) dari para tokoh2 dunia koi di indonesia yang semua ngumpul di forum ini supaya nantinya kalo saya udah bener2 terjun di dunia koi akan mendapat informasi yang sangat tepat...sebelum dan sesudahnya terima kasih...  ::

----------


## doddy

Salam Kenal, Selamat Bergabung. Silakan dibuka-buka treat disini mas (emang buku ). Semoga betah  ::

----------


## karom

roger .. roger ... sragen silahkan masuk gitu ganti ...

----------


## boby_icon

*have fun and enjoy*

salam kenal
bobby - semarang

----------


## William Pantoni

Selamat Datang dan Berganung jg Om...

----------


## h3ln1k

sugeng enjang sragen monggo pinarak ...   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

*Selamat bergabung om, salam kenal juga...
Cepetan om buat kolamnya om, biar cepet bisa merasakan keanggunan koi yg beneran...he3x...*

----------


## Davkoi

::   ::   ::  *WELCOME*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aham

Haloo mas tommy , sy jg dr sragen hehe salam kenal nama saya aham 

hehehe

----------


## KARHOMA

met gabung mas Tommy   ::

----------


## showa

hehehehhehe

Arun tasik dapat teman baru, hihihiiiihihihihii
selamat datang om Tomi.

----------


## plintir

> hehehehhehe
> 
> Arun tasik dapat teman baru, hihihiiiihihihihii
> selamat datang om Tomi.


salam kenal juga pak arun



> met gabung mas Tommy


salam kenal juga pak karhoma



> Haloo mas tommy , sy jg dr sragen hehe salam kenal nama saya aham 
> 
> hehehe


salam kenal juga pak aham sragen beneran nih??



> *WELCOME*


salam kenal juga pak davkoi



> *Selamat bergabung om, salam kenal juga...
> Cepetan om buat kolamnya om, biar cepet bisa merasakan keanggunan koi yg beneran...he3x...*


salam kenal juga pak nitto...kalo tau ada forum ini mungkin udah jadi dari dulu kolam saya...  ::  



> sugeng enjang sragen monggo pinarak ...


salam kenal juga pak h3ln1k, maturnuwun...  ::  



> Selamat Datang dan Berganung jg Om...


salam kenal juga pak will



> *have fun and enjoy*
> 
> salam kenal
> bobby - semarang


salam kenal juga pak bob



> roger .. roger ... sragen silahkan masuk gitu ganti ...


salam kenal juga pak karom dikopi....gantiii



> Salam Kenal, Selamat Bergabung. Silakan dibuka-buka treat disini mas (emang buku ). Semoga betah


salam kenal juga pak doddy....kayaknya bakalan katrem disini...

----------


## plintir

bener2 beda dari forum2 yg pernah saya singgahi....sekalipun cuma lewat huruf yg kita ketik tetapi kesan hangat dan familiar sangat terasa dengan respon dari para member yg saya terima...jadi malu saya...  ::  ikutan di forumnya para hobiis koi kelas wahid, tapi belum punya kolam...yahhh mohon doa rekan2 aja biar cepet dapet rejeki biar bisa cepetan merasakan gimana suasana hati saat ngasih makan koi yang cantik di kolam yang berkualitas...  ::

----------


## harry

::   :P   ::

----------


## revanio

selamat bergabung,salam dari makassar  ::  tpi hati2 loh pak jng keasikan baca postingan teman2 forum 
ntar malah kplintir lehernya loh  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Salam kenal dan selamt bergabung pak T0mmy_

----------


## aham

Iya pak DAVkoi sy dr sragen...hehe tp lg kuliah di melbourne Australia...hehehe jd kangen ma koi2 yg di rumah ni hehehe

Salam kenal jg pak Davkoi

----------


## plintir

> Iya pak DAVkoi sy dr sragen...hehe tp lg kuliah di melbourne Australia...hehehe jd kangen ma koi2 yg di rumah ni hehehe
> 
> Salam kenal jg pak Davkoi


btw lebaran ini mudik gak om aham??? kalo mudik boleh neh mampir ke rumah liat kolamnya buat sampel gitu....  ::

----------


## vina_pmk

selamat bergabung di forum koi,s tercinta pak tomy.
cepetan bikin kolamnya pak tomy.kalau sudah ada kolam dan ikannya ,waaah bisa merasakan keindahan ikan koi dan menghilangkan stress pak tomy  ::

----------


## plintir

> selamat bergabung di forum koi,s tercinta pak tomy.
> cepetan bikin kolamnya pak tomy.kalau sudah ada kolam dan ikannya ,waaah bisa merasakan keindahan ikan koi dan menghilangkan stress pak tomy


makasih mbak vina...yah maunya juga cepet2 tapi nunggu dulu biar celengannya penuh dulu...  ::   sambil ngumpulin n nimba ilmu dari para sesepuh tentang per-koi-nan, ntar kalo dah cukup ilmu n celengannya baru kita mulai posting poto2 kayak member2 yg laen... :P

----------


## spirulina

Selamat datang di Froum Kois tercinta.   ::

----------


## aham

hehe pak burayak saya ngga plg..krn rencana lulus taun ini hehehe... mungkin taun depan nih hehehe ....salam kenal jg

----------


## SUNU

*WILUJENG WELC  ME, OM TOMMY*

----------


## ari-radja

Hallo, salam kenal Sragen. Sragen kan dekat Solo, gabung aja dengan Bengawan Koi Club pak. Tx

Salam,

Ari Radja

----------


## plintir

> Hallo, salam kenal Sragen. Sragen kan dekat Solo, gabung aja dengan Bengawan Koi Club pak. Tx
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Ari Radja


trimakasih atas undangannya pak, seneng banget bisa gabung dengan komunitas hobiis koi solo...tapi ntar dulu pak malu kalo gabung tapi kolamnya aja masih di awang2...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Selamat bergabung dan salam kenal juga om Tomi
Soal kolam jangan terlampau dikhawatirkan
Itu cuma masalah waktu aja, karena virus2 yang ada disini bisa menyebar dengan kecepatan yang rrrruaarrrr biasa  ::

----------


## koibito

*"Welcome Bro Tommy.."*

Salam hangat... Bandrek Hangat dari Bandung dikirim ke melbourne..   ::   ::

----------


## aham

terima kasih atas bandreknya ...salam kenal

----------


## tenonx

Salam from Jogja with Koi   ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

